# Etowah Stripe Tournament



## tween_the_banks (May 22, 2009)

It's gonna be hosted by JoJo's store off Euharlee Road. Anybody attending?


----------



## striper commander (May 22, 2009)

How do most people fish the tournament. Put in somewhere and float the river. Is there somewhere to launch a boat up there.


----------



## lunatickfringe (May 22, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## FishinMech (May 22, 2009)

Let me know when it is


----------



## FishingAddict (May 22, 2009)

Shoot, if it were lures only, I'd win hands down in numbers and size.  But I don't toss shad.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 22, 2009)

BTW, the place people used to put in at the Waterford is now posted and being enforced...heads up.


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 22, 2009)

It's tom. from safe light til four and there is a gravel boat ramp off of Euharlee road right at the city limit sign by the sod strip.
There's probably more but I've yet to be blessed with a river boat set up. Money, you know how that goes.
But there are two more this year hosted by the same store for those of you who've missed this one.
I'll def. keep you guys posted.
Sorry for the late heads up.


----------



## Msteele (May 23, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> Shoot, if it were lures only, I'd win hands down in numbers and size.  But I don't toss shad.



Carp doesn't count.


----------



## bikegod66 (May 23, 2009)

*tournament*

there goes the neighborhood

give us a count of how many boats get holes in them

i hope you guys can get those fish back to the river alive


----------



## bassboy1 (May 23, 2009)

Is that ramp public, and how exactly do you get there, say from the railroad crossing on Euharlee road?


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 23, 2009)

If you turn off of highway 113 onto Euharlee rd  the sod strip is about a mile and a half on the left you cant miss it or the gravel road, and it is public, a little rough though.
10.55 won it today the was a killer turn out.
I just don't understand how all these high-tech rednecks with their big fancy boats only produce a 10.5 fish, I mean my dad and I have already caught 2 over 12 this year from the bank with are spare evening time.
I wished I could afford one of those boats.
Anyways, I'm not sure when the next tourn is, probably in a week or so.
I'll keep you guys posted though.


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 23, 2009)

Oh, one more thing, if anybody is interested in the next tournament or is interested in just fishing the Etowah from the bank I could really use a fishing partner. All my friends have gotten to where they'd rather talk about fishing than rather doing it.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 23, 2009)

tween_the_banks said:


> If you turn off of highway 113 onto Euharlee rd  the sod strip is about a mile and a half on the left you cant miss it or the gravel road, and it is public, a little rough though.
> 10.55 won it today the was a killer turn out.
> I just don't understand how all these high-tech rednecks with their big fancy boats only produce a 10.5 fish, I mean my dad and I have already caught 2 over 12 this year from the bank with are spare evening time.
> I wished I could afford one of those boats.
> ...




results may have had to do with the fact that it's the first day they have not generated in weeks.

Glad to hear no big ones were killed


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 23, 2009)

That's very true.
I always tell myself when entering those tournaments that if I catch one I'm going to somehow keep it alive, however, they're so hard to keep alive, esp the big ones.
It's like the big ones just give up after the fight.
I thought the stripe in my default was going to die but we snapped 3 shots and saved him.
I hate to see a striper die.


----------



## Robert Eidson (May 23, 2009)

tween_the_banks said:


> a little rough though.
> 10.55 won it today the was a killer turn out.
> I just don't understand how all these high-tech rednecks with their big fancy boats only produce a 10.5 fish,
> I'll keep you guys posted though.



Son I will guarantee you that there where alot bigger fish caught on the Coosa River today by the ( High-tech rednecks ) as you like to call them then 10 lbs. Almost all your TRUE striper fishermen would rather fish for fun and release the big ones then fish some Mom and Pop tournament....Big fish should always be release...( My Opinion )

RE


----------



## Dupree (May 23, 2009)

Robert Eidson said:


> Son I will guarantee you that there where alot bigger fish caught on the Coosa River today by the ( High-tech rednecks ) as you like to call them then 10 lbs. Almost all your TRUE striper fishermen would rather fish for fun and release the big ones then fish some Mom and Pop tournament....Big fish should always be release...( My Opinion )
> 
> RE



yep, i caught one that was 20lbs


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 23, 2009)

I'm sure there were bigger ones caught, it's a bigger river.
And I'm not saying there's anything wrong with "high-tech rednecks", I just feel, given the equipment, I could've caught a bigger fish than 10.5 .

And as far as the release issue goes, I agree, it's just that $400 is alot of money to pass up for someone "low-tech" like myself. Besides even if one were to die by my hook, I'd eat it to do away with the vainly conscience that tends to conjure within me after an animals death.

I've only had two die on me since I've been fishing for them and that's because the hooks were swallowed.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 23, 2009)

I would NEVER eat a big fish out of the Etowah...the cancer causing PBCs loaded in the river get at high levels with bigger fish.


----------



## Robert Eidson (May 23, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> I would NEVER eat a big fish out of the Etowah...the cancer causing PBCs loaded in the river get at high levels with bigger fish.



Heck I wouldn't eat one out of Allatoona either. Lake Acworth isn't nothing more then a  large septic tank that spills in to Toona......


----------



## jeff gerrin (May 23, 2009)

Its not high-tech equipment that catches big fish. Its having the knowledge and putting in the time that produces big fish on a regular bases.


----------



## Robert Eidson (May 23, 2009)

jeff gerrin said:


> Its not high-tech equipment that catches big fish. Its having the knowledge and putting in the time that produces big fish on a regular bases.



Amen Brother.......I hear that you have been catching some good ones this spring.........


----------



## Cy Grajcar (May 23, 2009)

Was a good day on the river.  The (hi-tech redneck) thing isnt even worth the response.  I did however think it was funny that he said that then asked for a ride in a boat.  Just a little advice tween the banks.  You are new to the board and not going to make many friends on there with comments like that.  We try to keep it friendly here.  Just to let you know my clients weighed a lot of fish out of the Etowah today that were better then 10 lbs.  They were also all set free for you to catch from the bank later in the year.  Cy


----------



## CardsFan (May 23, 2009)

Hi-tech  redneck, huh?  Well, if a jet boat is hi-tech these days then I guess I'm a redneck! 

Not a bad day today seeing that Julie and I probably didn't get started until noon in the Coosa basin.  We ended up with 30 fish, the biggest going 15 and several 9 pounders.   And, we didn't even use a hi-tech sonar - I promise. 

We did use a hi-tech bait tank though.


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 24, 2009)

Wow, I am sincerely sorry for upsetting so many people. 
I was using the high-tech redneck term very laxly.
Every time I've ever heard the term used it was light and jokingly, and that's how I meant it.
Sorry for not being too clear.


----------



## rikireeger (May 25, 2009)

TTB, I took your comment as a term of endearment. Gee you guys can be tough sometimes.


----------

